# RCA TV Flickering



## dman120567 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a 35" RCA CRT TV that flickers and has thin black and white horizontal lines when you first turn it on. You can still see the picture it just has a lot of flickering. After about 10 minutes is slows and finally stops and all is fine. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Dman


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

did you just get the t.v.? the reason I ask is because our 37" RCA had a defective drum that they replaced free of charge. Luckly we discovered it right away because we didn't buy the extended warranty. It was covered under the 30 day warranty that came with the t.v. Its a common problem with RCA t.v.s ever since they started making the larger models. They tried to get away with putting drums in that were used in smaller t.v.'s

After we had the drum replaced about 3 yrs. ago, its worked great ever since.


----------



## dman120567 (Apr 14, 2008)

No, I bought the TV around '97-'98.


----------



## dman120567 (Apr 14, 2008)

By the way. What is a drum unit and what does it do?


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

dman120567 said:


> By the way. What is a drum unit and what does it do?


 I don't know what a drum unit is....(I just know it rolls inside the t.v).....Ours was defective from the factory and they knew exactly what was wrong when we called up and told them the symtoms (flickering and thin black and white horizontal lines like your t.v.). Yours may have some other problem though. Who knows. Do you have a repair man close to you who can troubleshoot? Or have you considered upgrading to a fancy new flatscreen?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A "drum" sounds like it's a projection TV, maybe this is a standard tube TV, which would have no drum. 

I'd be betting on the HV power supply, it's by far the most failure-prone part of a TV.


----------



## hotskates (Jan 11, 2002)

I've never had a t.v. that lasted 10 years. They always seem to wear out by the 7th year or so.(usually right after the warrenty expires) 
I wonder if the parts will even be around for _this t.v._ to be fixed?
Especially since t.v.s made 10 years ago are going to be obsolete with all the widescreen, HDTV, LCD, plasma, etc... models out now.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

As John Will said, high voltage or weak capacitor in power supply.


----------

